# vape juice near the vaal



## JohnoF (1/7/16)

So on a boys weekend by the vaal dam and forgot all my juice at home have my mod, and batteries but no juice... anyone know of a place nearby to buy?? Dont wana get tempted with a stinkie


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

JohnoF said:


> So on a boys weekend by the vaal dam and forgot all my juice at home have my mod, and batteries but no juice... anyone know of a place nearby to buy?? Dont wana get tempted with a stinkie



Hi @JohnoF 
Thats a real pity man - 

There is a vape shop in Parys called Vapour Dome
Check them out on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/VapourDome/
082 065 1240

Not sure how close that is to where you are, but hope it helps


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Also paging @zadiac - he might know of places nearby


----------



## JohnoF (1/7/16)

Thanks @Silver ... appreciate it ☺

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

*Vape emergency in the Vaal *peeps - please help @JohnoF if you know where he can find juice nearby

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## JohnoF (1/7/16)

Im in vaal marina area


----------



## KZOR (1/7/16)

If Bear Grylls was in your shoes I'm sure he would consider vaping his urine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JohnoF (1/7/16)

KZOR said:


> If Bear Grylls was in your shoes I'm sure he would consider vaping his urine.
> 
> View attachment 59528



Hahahahaha hilarious


----------



## Roodt (1/7/16)

Wee bit of a drive, but most reliable nearby shop is viretrap vape.


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Thanks @Roodt

@JohnoF 

*FireTrap Vape* is actually going to be at VapeCon.
http://www.firetrapvape.co.za/
They are in *Vanderbijlpark*
Telephone numbers here:
https://www.firetrapvape.co.za/contact-us/


----------



## zadiac (1/7/16)

@JohnoF and @Silver so sorry guys. because I DIY, I've never bought juices in the Vaal area. Only online and at the meets. So sorry.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (1/7/16)

Should be the closes


Silver said:


> Thanks @Roodt
> 
> @JohnoF
> 
> ...


Should be the closest from vaal marina, unless there is a shop in three rivers i don't know about.


----------



## MurderDoll (2/7/16)

Your best and safest bet is to take a drive up the r59 to Vape Cartel in Meyersdal. 
You can tell the misses you going for beers and meat. Its roughly a 30min drive from Vereeniging. So you should be able to get there and back without her noticing You've been gone too long. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

